# Summer fishing in DC



## DeanTT (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello all. I'm new here and was looking for some advice on shore fishing areas in and around the DC area. I'm new to fishing in general but based on what I've come across, fishing is generally slow around this time. I've been mainly going out after work to Hains Point and Fletcher's Cove because of its convenience from where I live. 

I'd appreciate it if someone can point me in the right direction in terms of what type of fish to go after during these warm months. Catfish seems to be the best bet from what I've heard but was wondering if anyone else had any suggestions.

Thanks.

Dean


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Welcome aboard! 

Shore fishing areas around DC are tough because this is a very populous area with not much in the way of angling opportunities. Many of the known areas are very heavily pressured, and I'm sure that many of the fish have been caught and released so many times that they can identify your lure's make, model, size and date of purchase 

I generally don't do much freshwater fishing in the metro area except during the spring for shad at Fletcher's and around the tidal basin, duck pond (near the airport...can't remember the actual name) and Four Mile Run by the Toyota dealership. They can all produce from time to time for bass, crappie, bream and lots of catfish and carp. I especially like Four Mile Run when I'm getting the oil in my 4Runner changed: drop off the car, pull out my fishing rod, and fish until they're done 

Hope this helps some. If you have access (or can acquire) a kayak, the options expand greatly.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Carp - any where in DC  .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if Harper's Ferry is close to DC but I fished there a couple times with a friend and there's some really good fishing for smallmouth and channel catfish. Brown tubes are all you need to slay the smallmouth. Anywhere on the upper narrow portion of the potomac should be similar to that place. There were large rock formations in the river that we would walk to and fish from.


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

You can't argue the point about the fishing pressure in DC,"BUT" the river has deep trenches,floods and tides that cause alot of fish to move around and forage.I grew up fishing the Potomac and it has always produced fish.I would recommend going past chainbridge where you see the the big rock formation in the middle of the river.Go to the DC side,throw lures in the fast water,or a big fat minnow under a bobber.I bet you will catch something.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

i wouldn't waste time fishing in DC

grab your rods and head over to SPSP or PLO in MD, you will have a much better time


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't say fishing in DC is a waste of time. I usually do pretty good and even get a stray striper every now and again. Here's a map of all the best spots.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...08184145837904.0004702ce9013fac413bb&t=h&z=11


Just keep in mind from Chain Bridge and everything up river is going to be better for smallmouth and walleye. South of chain bridge is going to be stripers, largemouth, catfish, and snakeheads (and some other random stuff in between). Focus on marshes, grassbeds, lillypads and deep channels for those species. If you have time one of the best spots for an after work trip is Gravelly Point. Fish the outgoing tide in the evening (better when it's overcast) and throw bass colored super flukes or watermelon colored curly tails and let them drift in the current coming out of the bridge. You should catch something. I've never really been skunked when the conditions are right. If its slow try throwing stick baits at the rocks near the shore line. I have some more spots, tips and hints especially from shore just let me know if you have any questions.

Tide Chart for Gravelly Point (Could be good in a couple days):
http://www.mobilegeographics.com:81/locations/5251.html


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Kanvery, that is a very nice map that you have provided. Do you a map similar to that for the Maryland side of the potomac? Or do you know MD license is accepted for those area? Thanks


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

BerserkCaster said:


> Hey Kanvery, that is a very nice map that you have provided. Do you a map similar to that for the Maryland side of the potomac? Or do you know MD license is accepted for those area? Thanks


Good question. I was wondering the same thing.

Thanks for the map Kanvery!


----------



## DeanTT (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions all. I'd like to hit up some of the spots that were mentioned but I'm trying to stay close to DC to avoid an all day excursion.

Thanks Kanvery for the map. Very helpful.

I'll have to check out Gravelly Point one of these days.

Any advice on what sort of rod length is needed to get to some of the deep channels in the potomac? Right now, I'm just using a 6' spinning rod and its probably only good for shallow waters. 

Thanks again for the advice everyone.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

if you are going after catfish, 6' will be enough. You don't need to cast far.......

i used to fish the potomac in Alexandria, a simple 6'6 rod with a hook n sinker are all you need. bait it up with shrimp and you can catch those catfish easily.

if you want to save money on sinker, use a rubber band and find some rocks around, tie it up, works just as well.


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't have a map like that of the MD side. As a matter of fact that map is made up by a bunch of guys in my fly fishing club so it was a joint effort. As for licenses, it really is best to have a DC, MD, and VA license. But at least a VA and MD license. I wish I could go through all of the spots but some places you're in VA fishing MD water (Gravelly being on of these). I know it's crazy but true. Basically if you're fishing Fletchers Boathouse up to Chain Bridge it's DC but beyond that it's MD. There are lots of little rules that are hard to keep up with. Luckily some of the wardens are pretty lenient and usually if you have at least one then you're Ok. As far as rods I use a 6'6" - 7' rod for bass, stripers and everything else. Usually a good 10lb tst does the trick. But if I am at Fletchers or Chain Bridge and want to get into the channel with a huge piece of chicken breast or herring for giant catfish (over 20lbs) then I use an 8'-10' rod. It lets me launch huge weights and huge baits to where they need to be. I'm not a big fan of ugly sticks but they work well for that application. They are just a little too soft for a good hookset on bass, stripers, or other species when I travel to saltwater (Just my opinion I know I'll get crucified for it). GOOD LUCK!!! I guarantee if you go to Fletchers and throw a chicken breast into the channel you'll have a few fish on. If you use minnows use a small 1/8-1/4oz jighead and concentrate on the same areas you would use lures. Again, Gravelly is a great spot for this.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Gravelly Point is DC water as is all of the river between Chain & Wilson bridges. You can fish most of the feeder streams & coves on the Va side with a Va license as long as you stay within the points.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

The area directly above chain bridge on the MD side is full of small backwater coves. It requires you to do a little wadding but i used to fish there all the time. Lots of largemouth, smallmouth and sunfish. Just gotta be careful around the main stem of the river. The river going through that section is a killer. There is also a low dam a mile or so above chain bridge. I have caught nice fish below it but again be careful. Its got a nasty hydraulic and has claimed several lives.

The little bay on the VA side by NAT airport is also a nice area. I don't know if you are still allowed to wade there but i have fished it many times in the past. There is a parking lot right next to the bay. I hear they catch allot of snake heads there now. Its pretty shallow but has some nice structure in it. Stumps and trees on one end and Lilly pads on the other.

Believe it or not the C&O canal holds some nice fishing opportunities at times. I don't know the condition of it now but the area above Glen Echo was really good for a while. There is a section where it opens up to a lake like basin.

You can also fish on roosevelt island as well. I have caught plenty of fish strolling around the banks there.

As stated above you should get the VA, MD and DC lic to fish the Potomac in the DC area. The regulations can get confusing in that area. You could be standing on the bank on the VA side but it need a DC lic.

Sandy Point is not far and is another choice.

Get out and chase the fish. Lots of options close to you.


----------

